# Maxima amplificación con 5v (pregunta sobre bocinas)



## robertomollo (Mar 19, 2009)

Saludos.
Con 5v cuanto es el maximo de amplificación en Watts que puedo obtener para audio?
Le estoy mirando al TDA1562, pero al parecer se alimenta con 8v y creo que calienta demasiado. Que circuito me recomiendan pero que sea Stereo de buena calidad, de facil aramado que no requiero muchos componentes y que funcione a la primera?

Tengo comprado un amplificador que se alimenta por USB y tiene TDA2822 usa 2 bocinas 4hm2w.
A este le hice pruebas con otras bocinas uno con 4hm5w (5cm diametro) funciona, pero el sonido tiene una leve disminucion de amplificación casi inotable.
Tambien le hice otra prueba con otra bocina 8hm1w (2.5cm diametro) pero este muestra una gran disminución de amplificación y mucha distorcion del sonido.
Es mejor usar bocinas grandes, mientras mas grande mejor, no existe bocinas pequeñas (2.5cm) que pueda dar alta amplificación y buena calidad? Si me pudieran guiar por favor.

-Me interesa armar un amplificado de audio stereo pero lo mas *pequeño posible* que tenga buena calidad, que sea facil de armar, TDA2822 me gusta por ser pequeño, solo tiene 8pin, pero no tiene mucha amplificación es decir no llega a los 50w.

Si me pudieran recomendar algun circuito y guiar para armarlo paso a paso, estaria en deuda.


----------



## santiago (Mar 19, 2009)

aja 50w con 5 v estas soniando  empiricamente se alguna vez podrias sacar 50w con 5 v tendrias un consumo de 10A jejeje , 50w pmpo seguro, vatios rms, con 5 v mas que el 2822 en puente no vas a sacar que son con 4,5v y 4 oms de carga unos ... 1,5w 

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Mar 19, 2009)

Potencia P=V*I
Por esas cosas de la Ley de Ohm, queda P=V²/R. En el caso irreal de que lograras llevar los 5V hasta los bornes del parlante (2,5V positivos y 2,5V negativos), tenés que la potencia de pico es de [6,25/(impedancia del parlante)]W, esto son 0,78W sobre 8Ω y 1,56 en 4Ω.
En potencias RMS, con el mismo cálculo irreal, son 0,38W en 8Ω y 0,77W en 4Ω.

Si nos ponemos realistas, lo más probable es que alcances alrededor de 0,4 y 1W de pico en 8 y 4Ω con un buen amplificador. Los valores RMS son sorprendentemente bajos.


Si buscás algo de 50W, poco más o menos, los más simples son el TDA7294 y el LM3886. Hay circuitos de esos por el foro, buscá que los encontrás seguro.

Saludos


----------



## robertomollo (Mar 19, 2009)

Hola.
Gracias por los comentarios...
No comprendo... con el TDA1562Q con 18v cuantos Watts puedo obtener?
No quiero usar mayor a 12v. De alimentacion voy usar la fuente de una PC...

La otra pregunta era sobre las bocinas... mientras mas grande mejor (menos distorción mayor amplificación) ?
Como mensione compre una bocinas de 8hm1w (2.5cm) pense que este me iba a dar la mitad de amplificación, pero me da mucha distorsión poca amplificación.

Mi intension fundamental, tener buena calidad de amplificación Stereo, con 12v maximo, El armado debe ser facil y pequeño, por eso mi interes de conseguir bocinas pequeñas, pero con buena calidad de amplificación.


----------



## maton00 (Mar 19, 2009)

el tda 2003 te saca 10 watts con 12 volts de 500mA a 1 A

www.hobby-hour.com/.../tda2003-schematic.gif yo arne el circuito y si da de que hablar o mejor aun
un tda 2040 te saca con 12 v como15 watts


----------



## cevollin (Mar 19, 2009)

si quieres un amplificador chico a unos 5 voltios te recomiendo que uses el tea2025b saca como unos 2 watts de potencia pero si se olle chido como decimos en nuestro pais jaja ahora que si quieres mas potencia a mas voltaje y mas corriente usa el tda 8075j jajaja nadamas que te va a consumir unos 10 amperes nesesitarias una fuente swith o la bateria de tu auto para alimentarlo ese amplificador te da unos 15 watts rms para 4 bocinas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 19, 2009)

robertomollo dijo:
			
		

> Mi intension fundamental, tener buena calidad de amplificación Stereo, con 12v maximo, El armado debe ser facil y pequeño, por eso mi interes de conseguir bocinas pequeñas, pero con buena calidad de amplificación.



Creo que tenes unas serias confusiones:

1- Las bocinas *no amplifican NADA*, solo reproducen la señal que reciben, sin importar si son grandes o pequeñas. Se puede hacer que las bocinas amplifiquen un poco *SOLO ALGUNAS SEÑALES*, pero para eso hay que tener los parámetros T/S de cada bocina y con ellos diseñar un baffle donde logren este efecto de amplificación. Pero te repito, *ESTA AMPLIFICACION SOLO LA HACEN PARA ALGUNAS POCAS FRECUENCIAS Y CUANDO ESTAN EN UN BAFFLE ESPECIALMENTE DISEÑADO PARA ESO*.

2- Por el foro hay un post sobre el TDA7377, que funciona con 12V y tiene bastante potencia. Fijate si es algo así lo que te hace falta. La calidad la desconozco, fijate en ese hilo que se comenta al respecto. Ese amplificador es pequeño y facil de armar, por que ya tiene hasta el PCB diseñado y probado por muchos.

3- Abstenete de dar especificaciones como *"tener buena calidad de amplificación Stereo"*, por que eso no significa nada, está claro? Tenes que ser mas claro cuando especificas lo que te hace falta, por que si nó...vas a obtener un montón de respuestas según el entendimiento y sentimiento de cada poster, como ha pasado hasta ahora...pero sin llegar a ninguna solución.

Si no tenes claro lo que necesitas, es preferible que te fijes si algun otro hilo tiene la respuesta a tus inquietudes, y en ultima instancia abrí un hilo nuevo diciendo claramente que es lo que quieres hacer y a cual aplicación está destinado.

Saludos!


----------



## robertomollo (Mar 20, 2009)

Hola a todos y gracias por sus comentarios.
Ahora tengo mejor definido lo que deseo:
1. Obtener la mejor amplificación stereo con 12v de una fuente de alimentación de PC. El circuito que sea pequeño. Por el momento la mejor opcion la veo en el TDA2040 por ser pequeño.
2. Obtener la mejor amplificación Stereo con menos de 6v y que no consuma mucho (quiero alimentarlo con una bateria nokia de celular) nuevamente el circuito debe ser pequeño.

Sobre los parlantes o bocinas, investigando encontre esto: http://www.sony.es/product/hcs-surround-kit---dvd-player/dav-is10
Solo puedo decir Wow. Me sigue interesando hacer algo muy pequeño pero potente (el tamaño si importa jejeje)
De antemano gracias por todo.


----------



## maton00 (Abr 8, 2009)

si quieres BUENA potencia puedes hacer un amplificador de graves con un  lm12clk  (100 rms aprox) 
y canales independientes   /stereo, 4.1, 5.1 ,7.1 /    de 32 rms (tda2050)
o de 40 rms aprox (tda2051)
o mejor aun de 60 rms (tda2052)
todo barato menos de 280 usd 
con un voltaje para los tda20xx de entre 18 a 25 volts 2A max.
lm12clk de 25 a35 volts fuente simetrica de unos 4 A


----------



## john (Sep 25, 2010)

usa el SP2822 (stereo) - se alimenta con 3 v a 12v - salida de audio 5w(4ohm) x 2


----------

